# Tree stand camera mount???



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.provideohunter.com/index.html

has anyone here used the Pro Video Hunter camera mount? 

i saw it advertised in GON and was thinking about trying one. Mainly wanted one for use with my digital camera, which at 10x zoom you need to hold steady.


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 7, 2004)

I dont know if I would trust the clip action. one wrong move, and your camera will go sky diving! I make my own, they attach to the tree. works great. it also makes a good shooting rest.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 7, 2004)

I have not used that one, but do use a Gorilla Cam arm that you can purchase just about anywhere.  Works great.

Jim


----------



## gabowman (Dec 7, 2004)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> ...I make my own, they attach to the tree. works great.



Got a Pic of it?

Thx,

GB


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 8, 2004)

jim,

i've seen photos of the gorilla mount and thought about getting one, especially for video cam. how heavy are those?

phil....how does yours attach to the tree???


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 8, 2004)

I make mine like the ones that tree lounge used to make, but I make a few alterations, I make the sections a little longer, and the pivot pads bigger. I can attach with either a TEE type screw or a cam strap like the ones that come with some lock on stands. I prefure the strap its easier to set up. I have 2 that Im finishing up right now Ill try to post some pics if I can borrow a digital cam somwhere!


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 8, 2004)

The Gorilla arms work good for light weight cameras.   If you have a heavy camera, I would sugget looking elsewhere.  We have ours for our show custom made with an adjustable steel base reciever that has an aluminum arm.   The base attaches to the tree by ratchet strap and is solid once tight.

I think we paid around $150 each for our arms.  We did get a quote from the guy that makes the same arms for Realtree and his were $450!!

ML


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 8, 2004)

Not sure on the weight of the Gorilla, but I would say 3lbs.  It is clunky to carry, but mounts up pretty tight on the tree.  Mike is right that I would not consider using it for a full size cam.  I looked at the Pro Mount here as well.  Would work well for full size or more pro work...

http://www.huntingfootage.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=79

Jim


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 8, 2004)

I make mine like the pro mount, except not quite as heavy.


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 9, 2004)

Ours are very similar to the pro mount, almost exactly the same.  Very good mounts.

ML


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 10, 2004)

camera mount pics, they still need painting.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 10, 2004)

Phil, that is a great looking piece of machinery.  You should consider getting with a manufacture.

Jim


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Dec 10, 2004)

phil....those do look well made.


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 10, 2004)

Jim I have the machinery to make them, but finding the time to make them is the problem! so far Ive made them for myself, and friends. my goal is to have one set up at every permanent stand I have, so all I have to carry in is my camera.


----------



## whiskers (Dec 10, 2004)

*Phill*

Glad the photos turned out good. You can just give me my photo taking fee when you see me at the house. :speechles 
Dang that Olympus C-720 UZ takes good pictures.  
By the way officemax has a great deal on a Olympus 725UZ for 199.00. You get a 64mb picture card and printer.

Whiskers


----------



## PHIL M (Dec 10, 2004)

sorry whiskers! I forgot to credit you for the photos. thank you!
phil


----------

